# Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια = Don't measure other people's corn by your own bushel. Don't judge others by yourself / by your own standards.



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Μας βρίσκεται μετάφραση γι' αυτό;


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 7, 2008)

Εγώ θα έλεγα: don't judge others by yourself


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Αυτό που μας βρίσκεται είναι:
_Don't judge others by yourself_.

Συζητησούλα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Περισσότερο μου αρέσει το:
_Don't judge others by your own standards_.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Φυσικά, τόσο εξαιρετικά απλό... Γιατί δεν το σκέφτηκα;;;

Μ' αρέσει πολύ κι αυτό που λέει κάποιος "It takes one to know one".

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο!


----------



## NadiaF (Aug 7, 2008)

*Καλησπέρα*

measure other people's corn by one's own bushel


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Ωραίο κι αυτό (το κρατάμε)!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2008)

Αντικαλησπέρα!

Πολύ ωραίο, Nadia! _Don't measure other people's corn by your own bushel_. Το έχει και ο Cassell (Dictionary of Proverbs): Refrain from judging others' behaviour or efforts and so forth by one's own standards. W. Saltonstall, _Picturae Loquentes_, 1631.
Pray do not measure my corn, with your bushel, old Drybones!
— John Gay, _The Wife of Bath_, 1713​


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2008)

Βάλε μου και το ""It takes one to know one" σε παρακαλώ στον τίτλο, που μ' άρεσε εμένα και που για το κειμένό μου έχει τον κατάλληλο βαθμό σαρκασμού. Thanks. :)


----------

